# intresting short story



## SideKick (Jul 18, 2011)

Working Stockdog • View topic - PERHAPS THE FUTURE- A fantasy


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

That _is_ interesting. Pretty scary reading.


----------

